# How much to feed, and food rotation



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

I am pretty sure I'm guilty of overfeeding the bettas... they're just so darn irresistible when they're doing their little "feed me dances" when I come to look at them. 

Both of them are currently eating about:
4 Hikari Betta bio gold pellets
2 Freeze dried blood woms
2 small crumbs (I try to pinch off an amount similar to the size of a bio-gold pellet) of freeze dried brine shrimp

... per day.

How should I rotate these foods? Or is it ok to give them in small amounts everyday? Is this too much? I'm pretty sure the Hikari's should be the mainstay of their diet. (From what I've read).

Your thoughts?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I try to do the bloodworms once a week (but mine lives in a community so he gets more than 2 worms), I feed him my community flakes as he did not want to eat the pellets, I feed every three or so days tubifex worms (in a cube only feed half of it or so) and live baby brines shrimps (he won't eat this though I think they are too small ???). I am planing on adding more variety to their diet though (especially him since he is a carnivore or herbivore since he is eating community flakes???).


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I feed 2 baby betta pellets twice daily. Twice a week i substitute live white worms for one of the meals. 1 day aweek also they get a substitute of dried shrimp pellets.
Too many worms either fresh or frozen will constipate them.


----------



## FinnFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep yep, I am going to have to cut back on the worms. Thanks for the input! I am going to decrease their food amount starting today. Don't want to make them fat (or constipated.)


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

That is why I only feed once a week or maybe once every two weeks them worms.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The more you feed, the more water changes you need. Young fish with lots of water changes will grow faster with more feedings, but adults will just get fat.


----------

